# Pickaway County Sucks



## buhrandon

I live in Circleville, Pickaway county and I want to talk about Hargus Lake also known as "I wasted 8 hours of my life two saturdays in a row not catching anything here" lake. I grew up fishing along the shore with my daddy catching what I recall to be around the area of 3-4 lb large mouth bass. What happened to that? Never mind 304 lb bass how about any bass at all? 

Seriously though, Ive been fishing pretty regularly for the last two years here and have very minimal success. What gives? 

Im kind of an intellectual when it comes to doing things I enjoy. That is to say that I read up as much as I can from what I understand to be reliable sources. In this case the internet being the reliable source. 

The more time I spend at hargus the more I find out the entirety of the internet anglers out there are wrong when it comes to everything "Largemouth bass." I read one thing on feeding habits, what baits to use, how to fish lures, what colors to use, when to fish, where to fish, how to fish and apparently like I said above, the entire internet is wrong. 

I havnt really tried Deercreek other than the spillway but theres always a million people there. 

I dont really know how to fish on the scioto but I would like to learn.

Feel free to discuss. I just wanted the fine anglers of central ohio to know what an absolute cess pool of tragic waste of time Hargus lake has been for me

I swear I remember my dad catching some very :B on a spinnerbait and jitterbug.

Brandon


----------



## Danshady

Hargus Lake...you only need two lures in the summer topwater bait i.e. frog, buzzbait or swimming jig and you need a flipping lure, plastic worm, craw or jig
and by the pics background anyone familiar with hargus know where these were caught!


----------



## buhrandon

oh yeah totally. like i said ive been fishing there my whole life. Ill upload a map with little bullet points on where the pictures where taken. its refreshing to see someone catching bass there.


----------



## Mushijobah

Learn to fish the scioto. I wish I could fish it more in that area, it's full of all sorts of gamefish.


----------



## Bonecrusher

buhrandon said:


> Im kind of an intellectual when it comes to doing things I enjoy. That is to say that I read up as much as I can from what I understand to be reliable sources. In this case the internet being the reliable source.
> 
> The more time I spend at hargus the more I find out the entirety of the internet anglers out there are wrong when it comes to everything "Largemouth bass." I read one thing on feeding habits, what baits to use, how to fish lures, what colors to use, when to fish, where to fish, how to fish and apparently like I said above, the entire internet is wrong.
> 
> 
> Brandon


Very well stated. Go back to basics. Use what you and your dad used to use. I do alot of reading and research. I too find that it prevents me from catching fish. I do like to try new methods and baits but they usually go right back in the tackle box never to see light again. I am firm believer that if you can find that one technique that works for you, use it. I use the same baits the same rods and the methods everywhere I fish. I get skunked some days but more often than not I catch fish. 

You also have to remember these people get paid to write. They don't get paid to be right. I am sure alot of us could come up with some excellent worded story and make people believe what we say. Just ask my wife!


----------



## streamstalker

deleted


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Also remember that poor little lake gets ALOT more pressure then when you and your dad fished there . Most early mornings in the summer that parking lot is full of boat trailers, not to mention people who rent boats there" Mostly on the weekend". 

There are fish in there still though, caught my PB last year out of that lake. Stick to what you know. confindence is a huge factor I feel in catching fish.


----------



## kwiklx

Those pics one was by the spillway other right near the ramp....how about this one?....


----------



## gerb

i used to just fish the banks at the spillway with minnows. always got a lot of bass, but nothing of size.


----------



## lang99

Just because you don't catch them there doesn't mean it is a worthless lake. There is a reason the parking lot is full of boat trailers. It can fish hard at times but if you figure them out it can be an awesome lake. It is pulm full of 12"-14" bass with some really big giants in it.


----------



## sbreech

I've had some pretty good luck with Hargus Lake - plenty of bass in there, and catfish if you're into that. Pickaway County also has the Scioto River and Walnut Creek and....you've just gotta figure out how and where to fish them and you'll be rewarded.


----------



## buhrandon

Figuring out how and where to fish them has been tough for me. Im just very bad at this I suppose.


----------



## mudkings

Dont get too digurished. Ive had bad luck there too. Ive also had very good days there also. Ive had good luck with frogs there for bass and had good luck with the crappies there too. I dont like fishing from the bank there. A buddy is always catching catfish there. Nothing huge but fun to catch


----------



## buhrandon

I've never fished from a boat. I bet it's super cool. Maybe I'll rent one at Hargus. Atleast when I don't catch anything I can just boat around.


----------



## fishingredhawk

I consider my blog to be a reliable source on fishing Ohio's waters for bass (maybe I'm a little biased).

Here are some Hargus fish taken over the past few years. I would say your struggles are based on the tactics you are using, they are in there:


----------



## PoleSnatcher

I have also grown up in Pickaway county. I have not fished Hargus for several years but I always had luck when i would get away from the beaten path (ie. Easy access front side)


----------



## quickset

fishingredhawk is the Hargus guru from all the pics I have seen. Cool Blogs! Hargus is pressured very hard from shore and boat. I've tried alot of different methods there as well from shore and boat. Stream stalker had it right 7 inch powerbait worm or your brand of choice Carolina rigged or Texas has been the only bass taker for me at Hargus.


----------



## gerb

dang, those are some absolute monsters!


----------



## Marshall

When i was growing up i was a farm pond basser. We had some really nice private ponds to fish and caught lots of them. Then when i started fishing larger public water it was a rude awakening on the amount of bass caught. Basically a farm pond fish will bite whatever technique you want to catch them but a larger public lake you have to give them the presentation that will catch them. I agree a lot of stuff you read isnt as productive in ohio as in the south. These fish are smart, the 4lbers are old fish in ohio and have seen it all. The key to getting them to bite is when they have their guard down like during low light conditions, windy days and just as a storm is about ready to move in. Also fishing in really cold conditions the fish does not see all the pressure and will let their guard down. Some people don't get this but usually the beautiful calm sunny day in summer is some of the toughest conditions to catch fish. Luckilly for hargus there is weeds so the bite on sunny days can actually be decent. I fish with fishing redhawk alot and have netted some of those fish he posted. I can say this for sure we have bads days too. The people you see posting lots of nice fish put their time in and fish a lot.


----------



## Danshady

Check out the leaves on the trees in mikes pics...oh wait there are no leaves! those are either nov/dec fish or feb/march toads!


----------



## buhrandon

thanks for the advice. what im gathering from this is i need to fish exclusively in the fall


----------



## Dovans

Nah...that aint it brother. The point is keep trying. They are there. Been slow for everyone. I love Hargus, even when I dont catch anything. Get in the water brother...Do be sure your in a wade-able area please.. Make sure you on firm ground as well. I wade a local lake, and the ground is silt in places and you can sink up to your chin. Pretty dang hard to get outta that as well.


----------



## Mushijobah

buhrandon said:


> thanks for the advice. what im gathering from this is i need to fish exclusively in the fall


Fished the Scioto down by you yesterday. Gar, channel cat, largemouth, saugeye.....all on lures!


----------



## buhrandon

I'm not sure at all where to cast on the scioto. I read small mouth are plentiful in there near riffles and fast water with rocky bottoms. So I fished the Rockey beach area in Canal Park and havnt caught anything. any advice on catching anything in the scioto would be much appreciated bros


----------



## stanimals2

I feel the same way about Hargus some days, its a tough lake for sure. I spent 6 hours there the other day throwing a spinner bait, a shallow slash bait and an 8 inch watermelon power worm and 3 different weights of jigs. Tried every color I had, fished slow, fast, deep, shallow, in brush, on drop offs you name it and I caught was a sun burn. But for some stupid reason I keep going back, come to think of its a lot like Rushcreek but at least there you catch some small ones to keep your interest.


----------



## kwiklx

I keep goin back cause I live close by..I tend to have better luck during the week...to many people on the weekend..a bad day fishin is better than a good day of work..


----------



## Pigsticker

Dude ALL public waters in Ohio suck for bass except Lake Erie. Imo your best chance is panfish, carp and cats from shore.


----------



## buhrandon

I think I snagged a carp today on the scioto by canal park in circleville. I thought I snagged a branch. I felt a lot of weight on my line but it didnt feel like a fish. There wasnt a fight but I kept reeling it in and i saw a large fat silverish fish longer than the length of my forearm. I only got a second to look at its belly before it made a big splash and threw my roostertail from its side.








pic related. its where i was fishing today. How would you guys fish this?


----------



## Mushijobah

Jig/grub or jig/swimbait near the bottom, near or in current. If at night, you might catch fish moving into shallower water. It's hot and low now, find deep current.


----------



## blozier

If you get too tired of Hargus take to 20 minute drive north and wade walnut creek around ashville. jigs and spinners pull smallies out all day long


----------



## buhrandon

Went to the deer creek spillway today at noon for a few hours. Using hot dogs I caught three smallish catfish and had a giant one on my line. Almost had it to the bank and it snapped my little 8 lb test line. Most exciting fishing I've done this season. Makes me want to go back with some 20+ lb test and catch that big bubba. He felt huge. Don't think there's any largemouth though. Havnt seen anyone catch any. Lots of tiny saugeye. We also found the skeleton of a big alligator gar on the bank. Was probably 3-4 feet long. Kind of surprising to me that such a small area of water could sustain such a big predator fish.


----------



## Bassnpro1

buhrandon said:


> We also found the skeleton of a big alligator gar on the bank. Was probably 3-4 feet long. Kind of surprising to me that such a small area of water could sustain such a big predator fish.



There are no alligator gar in Ohio. Gar yes, alligator gar no. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buhrandon

My bad. A garr. Had some good success at a private pond near yellowbud off 104. Me and the lady caught 10 or so large mouth and a bluegill. No sizes of impressiveness so I wont post pictures. Chartreuse buzz bait, red and yellow spinner bait and night crawlers on the bottom are what we used. But it was refreshing to actually catch something instead of wasting 6 hours at hargus or on the scioto.


----------



## gonefishin 50

We fish Hargus all the time some days tougher than others. Went down Sunday evening first 3 hours nothing ( jigs,worms,crankbaits) then we started throwing popper-R's and the bite was on.


----------



## buhrandon

What part of the lake where you fishing


----------



## streamstalker

deleted


----------



## Mushijobah

I agree. Complaining about being bad at fishing isn't how it's done. You're supposed to claim you're the best angler out there while secretly practicing and getting your technique down


But seriously Brandon, quit cryin' and quit talkin smack about Pickaway County. Because no, it's not the one that sucks..

What I'm trying to say is....go out there and give it a try without immediately complaining about the fishing or lack of fish or your inadequite fishing abilities. Asking for spots and secrets isn't what a classy angler does. And a classy angler doesn't give these secrets away....techniques and general information, yes.

Also, streamstalker.....fishing for 40 years eh? Man, how old are you!? 



streamstalker said:


> It's a small lake. Do you really want him to publicly post his fishing spot so when you get there you can find the bank populated with lurkers?
> 
> You seem to have a pretty negative attitude about your lack of success fishing this year, but you also seem to be pretty new to the game. Most of us spent our introductory years *(yes years)* not catching Richard.....Got to nut up and keep at it and keep a good attitude.
> 
> I've been fishing for 40 years and got skunked yesterday on one of the prime stretches of smallmouth water within 5 hours of Columbus. Big deal...I'll learn from it and be back at it again tomorrow, and the next day, and the next.


----------



## buhrandon

Thank you all for your kind words. It is much appreciated. Never again will I make a post crying. I will leave my future posts to only include how amazing I am. I was wrong to think this forum was for anything other than boasting about your own fishing ability. I will continue to stumble on my way to learning how to be a great angler without any guidance from friendly non-condescending Internet anglers.


----------



## Mushijobah

You're on the right track sir


----------



## buhrandon

I would like to point out that only my op included my qq"ing.


----------



## streamstalker

deleted


----------



## StumpHawg

When it comes to fishing and life, the hard way is the most cherished!


----------



## buhrandon

I went to the scioto in circleville by canal park tonight for some nightfishing around 10pm to midnight. It was pretty dark and I could have sworn I heard someone walking around me. 

Anyways I heard a rumor that there are some homeless guys around that part of the scioto. Has anyone else heard this rumor or seen some of these guys when fishing? I dont want to get prison shanked by some homeless zz top.


----------



## Mushijobah

buhrandon said:


> I went to the scioto in circleville by canal park tonight for some nightfishing around 10pm to midnight. It was pretty dark and I could have sworn I heard someone walking around me.
> 
> Anyways I heard a rumor that there are some homeless guys around that part of the scioto. Has anyone else heard this rumor or seen some of these guys when fishing? I dont want to get prison shanked by some homeless zz top.


I was there lastnight, we (my brother) got 2 nice channel cats. That spot is nice for last minute trips, but my catch rates on catfish are way lower there than in areas that are less easily accessible. Did you fish North or South of Rt. 22?

I think most of the hobos stay North of 665. There is a prison and lots of RR tracks nearby there at Canal Park....so you never know........................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## buhrandon

south. i was on canal road. my girlfriend lives on sisk road so i stop by there a lot before/after going there.


----------



## gonefishin 50

buhrandon said:


> What part of the lake where you fishing



What I was trying to get you to see was the need to change it up with your baits. You have to find what the fish are hitting. As others have said Hargus gets pounded. 
As far as what part of the lake I was on, it was the wet part. Any part of that lake has fish you just have to figure out what the fish want. I'm talking size of bait, speed of retrieve, color,and depth you have to consider all of this. I could fish the same bait all the way around that lake and not catch a thing. Or after a while of catching nothing I could start changing baits and find what they want. good luck


----------



## buhrandon

to be fair i wasnt asking because i wanted to go fish in the spot. i was just curious. i like to talk fishing i guess and that was one of my ways of doing that. my bad brah


----------



## Dovans

Just ask what you want. Don't expect an answer.... We'll all be fine..


----------



## gerb

the guy is just frustrated (we've all been there) and is looking for some help. take it easy on the guy.


----------



## buhrandon

Thanks gerb, means a lot.


----------



## buhrandon

I wanted to post an update to this. With the very one exception where I pulled my PB out of Hargus, I still maintain that fishing in Pickaway county is terrible. Its been 2 years since Hargus has produced any bass for me in any capacity.


----------



## Beepum19

Have you tried magnet fishing ?


----------



## Jeff25

I always catch bass there. Caught 8 about two weeks ago and only fished to 3-4 hours. Fished it probably 10-15 times last year and only got skunked once


----------



## Fishingisfun

It's been awhile since I have fished Hargus and I know the no fish caught feeling of a long day on the water. I have caught fish there at times not big fish and not a lot just fun sized. I have a similar problem it must be the location can't be me I doing everything right but it is me. Recently a friend took me to one my jinked lakes that I never caught fish at. One evening we caught a few the next evening a fish every cast. I have learned like what others are saying to you it is the subtitle difference in presentation and the right bait that makes the trip a memory. Some locations the fish want finesse and small, others they want huge and a lot of action to catch 12"'fish. That's the fishermans job to figure out. Try fishing when there is a breeze making the surface ripple and low light the water is clear enough at Hargus IMHO I believe bright sunny calm days the bass don't hit well. Mid day there is brutal to fish. A boat, or canoe will get you where you need to be. CPR is important. Good luck
Question did the boat ramp get rebuilt?


----------



## Jeff25

Yes it did


----------



## buhrandon

I spent a few hours yaking Hargus the other afternoon and pulled in 3 crappie but no bass. Sad face. 

I emailed ODNR asking about Hargus stocking and got this reply.


"Thanks for your interest in Ohio fishing and its fisheries. Hargus Lake is stocked every other year with yearling channel catfish. These fish are usually 8 to 11 inches long and are scheduled to be stocked again in the fall of 2018. The lake also has self-sustaining populations of largemouth bass, bluegill, redear and crappies for sportfish. 


Feel free to contact me with any other questions you may have about central Ohio fishing."

You guys have any questions for Marty? I'm going to ask about Muskellunge as I've heard rumors they used to be there.


----------



## buhrandon

Heres the latest reply from ODNR

"Brandon,
The species I mentioned to you are very reliable fisheries in Ohio and can sustain themselves very well. That said we do monitor the populations of some sportfish in Ohio lakes and reservoirs to ensure continued good fishing. Sampling frequency on a lake depends on research projects, if the lake is used as a baseline for sampling and size of lake. Hargus is sampled for bass, crappie and catfish once every 6 years, not in the same year. This allows us to monitor these populations to ensure population size, recruitment and growth remain on track. 


Hargus was stocked many years ago with musky, along with many other waterbodies. It was decided almost 30 years ago to stock muskies in 9 reservoirs that could create the best fisheries for this species. The program is now focused on those waterbodies. So no there is no consideration to introduce musky into Hargus Lake at this time.


Thanks for the questions."


----------



## percidaeben

Did not know Hargus has Readear. That’s interesting! Anyone ever catch them? Any size? Love to go searching for them.


----------



## Jeff25

I think they also killed off all the grass in the lake. 4 years ago there was a lot of submerged grass and even matted grass along the shorelines now the only thing is the water willow that grows right at the bank in a foot of water.


----------



## Jeff25

buhrandon said:


> I spent a few hours yaking Hargus the other afternoon and pulled in 3 crappie but no bass. Sad face.
> 
> I emailed ODNR asking about Hargus stocking and got this reply.
> 
> 
> "Thanks for your interest in Ohio fishing and its fisheries. Hargus Lake is stocked every other year with yearling channel catfish. These fish are usually 8 to 11 inches long and are scheduled to be stocked again in the fall of 2018. The lake also has self-sustaining populations of largemouth bass, bluegill, redear and crappies for sportfish.
> 
> 
> Feel free to contact me with any other questions you may have about central Ohio fishing."
> 
> You guys have any questions for Marty? I'm going to ask about Muskellunge as I've heard rumors they used to be there.


They drained the lake like 15-20 years ago and removed all the musky, I have never heard of anyone catching one


----------



## BowBound

Hargus was drained late 70s early 80s for couple years due to most of the lake devoid of oxygen for anything but rough fish. Was refilled early 80s stocked w bass bluegill and musky. Heard tails of crappie and saugeye finding there way there from another lake near by .

Late 80s it was by far the best lake around for bass. It also had good population of musky.

The one other thing it had was it was the first inland lake in ohio w zebra mussel . Was Crystal clear lake where you could see easily 10ft down. Weed beds everywhere from 0-12ft.Up through 90s lake produced some very large bass and musky. Both of my pb of both came out of the lake at this time.

Fast forward to past few years. Haven't heard of musky being caught past 10yrs at least.
Bass fishing has steadily declined over this time period too. The biggest change is I believe zebra mussels are gone as the lake has horrible clarity. Most time lake has less than 2ft visability. 

Like someone else said the weeds are gone. Don't think w the clarity of the lake now weeds can get enough light to grow. What ever happened to the zebra mussels ? 

Are there still fish There? Of course but it's about back to the levels it was in the late 70s before they drained it. ( yes I'm showing my age but I remember the lake then).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## glasseyes

I fished Hargus over 30 years ago, water was clear, lots of weeds, we did very well bass fishing. I had a large musky try to eat a small bass I was bringing in and it came all the way to boat, it was huge !. Also caught smaller musky , maybe 5-6 lb.
Took the wife there last weekend and rented a canoe, the lake looked totally different from what I remember.


----------



## JohnyUtah

It was a Great Lake to fish when the weeds were there. They need to get them back some how.


----------



## glasseyes

seen a couple fellas there once while we were bass fishing they were after musky. They had an aluminum boat and they caught a monster of a musky. We watched as they netted the fish and dropped it in the bottom of their boat, it proceeded to thrash around, you could hear it all over the lake, they were yelling at each other and you could hear tackle boxes and poles banging around all over the bottom of that boat. We got the biggest laugh out of that. Later at their boat house we learned they kept the fish, I do not recall the length or weight but there were pictures, it was very big.


----------



## buhrandon

I remember when I was a little kid my dad would catch a lot of big bass down by the dam. I know time gold plates everything but I remember this lake producing a lot more and bigger bass than I've managed to pull out of it since.


----------



## jerkaperch

I grew up there. My brother lives within a mile even today. That lake was awesome after it was re-filled. I was terribly disappointed to see it the last time I visited. Coffee colored and lifeless compared to what I remember.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Reading a lot of sentiment that can be summed up as “it was better back in the old days.” The immediate thought is, well of course it was. There were fewer people. Generally speaking, angling pressure is the top determinant of fishing success on a given body of water. 

Here are a few population stats courtesy of the US Census Bureau:

Pickaway County pop.: 57,830 in 2017; 48,248 in 1990; +19.9%.
Fairfield County pop.: 154,733 in 2017; 103,468 in 1990; +49.5%.
Franklin County pop.: 1,291,981 in 2017; 961,437 in 1990; +34.4%.

In just the three counties surrounding this lake population has increased from 1,123,153 to 1,504,544, or +34% in less than thirty years. If we assume some constant proportion of the population fishes regularly then there’s a direct correlation with increased pressure. Add in an aging population (greater number of retirees) and a trend toward more leisure time and there may be a greater than 1:1 impact. Pepper in advances in electronics and equipment and it is not a stretch the low hanging fruit has been picked over making it more difficult for the average angler to find success. 

There’s a reason many that can afford it pay up for those fly-in trips to remote lakes in Canada. Hardly anyone lives there and the fishing is great by comparison to what we have in close proximity to an urban, highly populated area.


----------



## buhrandon

I think you're right Ranger. We need a good plague or something.


----------



## Jeff25

When I went out a few weeks ago the was about 5’ of visibility around the islands


----------



## Jeff25

It’s not uncommon to see 20 boats on that small 150 acre lake


----------



## jerkaperch

Water quality has changed. It's not a "good old days" theory. It's fact. The water was nasty prior to draining the lake, fantastic for many years after. It's nasty again. And fwiw, that lake has had a tremendous amount of pressure the entire 46 years I've been around it.


----------



## EnonEye

[QUOTE="RiparianRanger, post: 2449619, member: 6428
There’s a reason many that can afford it pay up for those fly-in trips to remote lakes in Canada. Hardly anyone lives there and the fishing is great by comparison to what we have in close proximity to an urban, highly populated area.[/QUOTE]

Agreed Rip. You don't even need to fly into a far away place but only need to drive to Ontario to see the tremendous difference little fishing pressure and population makes. I'm convinced the walleye fishery here at CJ Brown was ruined by the tremendous increase in water skiers and personal watercraft "invasion" in the last decade or 2.


----------



## BowBound

Those of us old enough to remember the lake before it was drained can tell you it's back to that. Has nothing to do w fishing pressure. That lake has always been fished hard .

Fishing pressure now is nothing compared to the late 80s early 90s.

With the zebra mussels came Crystal clear water just like alum creek and lake Erie. With clear water came weed beds.

Anyone old enough to fished alum or lake Erie pre zebra mussel can vouch neither of those lake were anyways near clear. I'm just curious as to what happened to them in hargus.

I'd like to see the state drain these smaller lakes say every 30years for couple years just to do a reboot on the lake because 10yrs after that the fishing is just great. Bad thing is there just isn't the money to do this.

It's not that the old days were always better. Before it was drained the lake was what the lake is now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## buhrandon

I managed to pull a couple small bass out of Hargus Friday night. Used a spinnerbait and a hula popper. I was out from ~9pm to midnight.


----------

